# Choke Canyon



## DueSouthOutfitters (Jul 9, 2012)

It looks like I am going to have the weekend off from fishing Baffin this coming weekend so I am thinking of headed to Choke Friday night. Anyone been down there lately? I havent been there since September and wondering how low the lake is and if any fish have been stuck. Thanks 


DSO


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I have no idea but call Logan or Jack at Extreme Bowfishing. They should know.


----------

